# Fur growing back timeframe



## LionBunn (Feb 9, 2015)

I took in this rabbit who was severely matted down to the skin. He was very neglected. I took him to a dog groomer and had him shaved down to the skin. She does groom a rabbit or two on a monthly basis. Seemed like the only solution. No brush or comb would go through it. I believe he's a fuzzy lop(doesn't look like it now but..). I'm wondering how long it should take for his fur to grow back? He has a little fur grown back on his belly. Thanks for any input.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't know about a full shaved rabbit, but my doe pulled a lot of fur for her nest and she had a bald patch which grew back in about a month. Hope that helps a little bit  sure other people here know more.


----------



## LionBunn (Feb 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 11, 2015)

Both fur and wold grow back fairly quickly. You did the right thing by having him sheared down. It will take 3-4 weeks for him to get a decently wooled coat again, and probably about 6 weeks for all of it to come back. It may be a good idea to keep him clipped - not all the way, but just to a manageable length.


----------



## LionBunn (Feb 11, 2015)

Wold?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 11, 2015)

Wool, sorry.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 11, 2015)

There is no need for you to continually bump your topic. Not everyone will know the answer so not everyone will reply.


----------

